# Disappearing stickies...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Is there any reason for the disappearing stickies? We lost a sticky on our Alpiner BliTTz thread a couple of weeks ago - kindly reinstated by Conlechi, but now they all seem to have disappeared!

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Can you see the new 'International Events' and 'EvenTT 10' sub-forums? You will find your posts in the 'International Events' section.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Can you see the new 'International Events' and 'EvenTT 10' sub-forums? You will find your posts in the 'International Events' section.


 :lol: :lol: 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I thought the same thing for a few secs 

Charlie


----------

